# apple juice or cider



## links16877 (Oct 18, 2007)

i have read about puting apple juice on pork but but what about cider for puting on it why i smoke it


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 18, 2007)

SURE!  I've used apple cider, you can get really fresh stuff now!  I've also heated some up with some apple butter to make like a gravy and put that on as a glaze and then used it as a "gravy".  It's excellent.


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't imagine why you could not use it. I love a good cider (you mean the alcoholic ciders right?) Find one that suits your taste and you will be set. I think a dry cider would be tasty.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 18, 2007)

I"ve used cider and the results were good. The only thing is make sure there's no pulp in it or it'll clog the sprayer. And make sure it's fresh for the best flavor. Pork and chicken are very accepting to flavores. I've use mango, peach, lime, lemon, guave etc..  You can by 12oz cans of it in the ethnic section of the supermarket.


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

I always think of the "HARD" ciders when someone says cider. What are you meaning?
I apologize if I mistook your question.


----------



## links16877 (Oct 18, 2007)

a soft cider just got some from nebraska city for all yall in neb know what im talking about :) mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 18, 2007)

* Hey Vlap, I'm with you, I like hard cider. I think the best compromize is, spritz the meat with soft cider, and spritz your self with the hard stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  Terry*


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 18, 2007)

That sounds about right!  I've actually never had hard cider, with what the soft cider does to me I'd be afraid to be out some place drinking it!


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

Those hard ciders can sneak up on ya. Lucky for me they are too sweet to have very many. I may have to grab a 6 of them tonight. Been a while.


----------



## foozer (Oct 18, 2007)

I found a bottle of blackberry brandy in the back of the Liquor cabinet. I don't know how long it has been there, I would imagine it has aged 3 or 4 years. Any thoughts about using that as a spritzer on a Boston Butt or any meat for that matter?


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

I would think that it would be tasty. We did a blackberry vanilla bbq sauce at work that was VERY tasty.
Give it a shot and let us know.


----------



## ted (Oct 18, 2007)

I use hard cider for my ribs. I saw a recipe that called for cider and a shot of Jack Daniels and because I have hard cider, I just use that. Today I am smoking ribs and am going to use a hard cherry cider instead of the apple cider. I'm thinking this should prove very interesting, we shall see!!


----------



## jocosa (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Ted!  Got a recipe for the hard cherry cider?  Sounds like it would be the bomb on ribs...


----------



## ted (Oct 18, 2007)

Unfortunately I dont!! The Hard Cider and Hard Cherry Cider were given to me as gifts and when pressed for info, the fella that gave these to me said they were family recipes and hed have to kill me if he told me! LOL


----------



## racingstudebakers (Nov 22, 2007)

I use blackberry brandy in my chicken/turkey brine. It gets all through the bird and leaves a real smooth taste to it. I just may try it with some apple juice as a spritz. It doesn't leave a real sweet taste, it's just... smooth, not overwhelming. I wouldn't use a lot in any mix, mebbe 3 parts apple juice to one part brandy. I would imagine that ANY fruit flavored brandy would be good on meat. Hey! Just think about how many flavored Schnapps we have available are out there! Mint chicken.....? Hmmm.....


----------

